# Bachmann Steamer



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I felt like posting a picture. My N scale Bacmann Engine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

N ???

I didn't know you had it in you, T !?!?!

Nice looking, actually. I'm always impressed with the detailing of the drive rod linkages on these tiny-scale steamers. I have no idea how stuff like that is machined so nicely.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice looking streamer T-Man.
I agree TJ, it is amazing how much detail, something so small can have at semi affordable pricing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One day I will get a circle loop on the table.
I have some used Diesels I need to work on so expect more later.
So I have a little N scale.


----------

